# Webster's Obedience Debut



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well two weeks after his agility debut, Webster had his obedience debut in UKC Novice B. 

To be honest, that's a lot to ask of a dog who's still quite new to trialing: two very different sports in many ways...but the little man did quite well anyway.

Four Qs for four runs (three needed for the U-CD title, last one was a bonus run). Scores of 188.5, 189, 191, and 190.5, in that order. 

The 191 was his best run (not just by score, but by the way it felt)...unfortunately he went a little terrier-tastic at the end and after fronting very nicely on the recall over a jump, he decided to finish himself instead of waiting for my cue. Actually, I think I shifted my weight ever so slightly and he cued off that, but regardless that's a 5 pt deduction. 

Ah well, still felt like a 196 run and boy do I want that feeling again. And now I have a better feel for what we need to emphasize most for a while.

Just had to share my little brag for my little Web-man







-- thanks for celebrating with me!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Absolutely FANTASTIC, and congratulations!!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, Web, WAY TO GO!!

You make me really want to do Obedience with my own mutt.. I have people at my club keep telling me that I should, but I'm so worried about it.. I feel like it's a whole different world from agility lol

What exercises are performed in UKC Novice? We sporadically have UKC trials at my club, the soonest of which in November and probably another in the Spring..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Only pic I got from the trial...couldn't use flash obviously, but it does make me laugh that he was perfectly still except for his tail...
Web LOVES his chair. Well, my chair, but he uses it far more than I do. With it, he can see over the gates and inspect the other dogs' work. 
Disclaimer: we were about 10' off the practice ring, so quite far from the actual working dogs with several layers of ring gate in between. Wouldn't want to disturb the competing dogs with the sight of a dog sitting on a chair, lol.












MissMutt said:


> I feel like it's a whole different world from agility lol
> 
> What exercises are performed in UKC Novice? We sporadically have UKC trials at my club, the soonest of which in November and probably another in the Spring..


It is and it isn't, lol. And it very much so depends on the trial. AKC obedience folk, in general, still have a seriously negative attitude toward mix breeds competing (they are still baned from well over 50% of the trials in this area), where as in UKC they are judged equally and no one really cares what breed(s) you have. I've found these obedience trials to be quite welcoming, actually, though not quite as laid-back and silly as agility or rally trials.

UKC Novice obedience is quite similar to AKC Novice obedience, with a few major differences: Other than the exercises, the main difference is that in UKC (NOVICE) you can give both an audible and a visible cue, as long as they as simultaneous. I don't, because AKC requires you to pick on, and I prefer to train toward the more stringent requirements just in case, plus it's better practice for Open.

Working Exercises, which are always in this order:
(1) Heel, on lead -- L or U pattern (I think AKC is L-only, but I could be wrong), with a fast, a slow, 1-2 halts, 2 about turns (180s), and at least 2 90 degree turns
(2) Figure 8, on lead 
(3) Stand for exam, off lead
(4) Heel, off lead -- Same as (1) but without lead
(5) Recall over a Jump -- Difference from AKC, which just has a flat recall for Novice.

Honor Exercises -- Different from AKC, which does a 3 minute group down/stay with all the dogs in a line, UKC requires an Honor Down, in which the dog is placed in a down/stay a few feet off the path off the working dog. Handler goes across the ring and waits. Dog must remain in the down as the working dog/handler and judge move about the ring, no matter what they do or how dumb the working team is being. Handler returns to honoring dog after the working dog finishes the second exercise, the Figure 8 (unless the judge forgets you, in which case you stand there for the stand for exam, etc., until you are noticed lol). 

Group Stays -- Sits are the same as AKC: all dogs in a line, sit, leave your dog, stand across the ring for a minute, return to dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina, I am so very happy for both you and Webster. I KNEW HE COULD DO IT!!! He is a super dog and one of my favorite dogs on dogforums. He just has that something special about him and I think it shows in this picture. He thinks he is royalty. lol


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow! That sounds HARDER than AKC Novice Obedience. Good job!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

*** hand clappy SMILIE GUY thingy ! ! ! ***

(.... since the forum doesn't have one ... yet)



congrats ! ..


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yay Web! He's a smart little man! I love that pic by the way! He looks so composed and ready to judge the other dogs' work! <3


----------

